# Fixed blade for conceal carry in CA?



## stockae92 (Oct 9, 2008)

What's the regulation for fixed blade conceal carry in CA?


----------



## Kato (Oct 9, 2008)

From the California Penal Code:
12020. (a) Any person in this state who does any of the following
is punishable by imprisonment in a county jail not exceeding one 
year or in the state prison:

(4) Carries concealed upon his or her person any dirk or dagger.

(c)(24) As used in this section, a "dirk" or "dagger" means a knife
or other instrument with or without a handguard that is capable of
ready use as a stabbing weapon that may inflict great bodily injury
or death. A nonlocking folding knife, a folding knife that is not
prohibited by Section 653k, or a pocketknife is capable of ready use
as a stabbing weapon that may inflict great bodily injury or death
only if the blade of the knife is exposed and locked into position.
​


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 9, 2008)

basically - you cant.


----------



## NA8 (Oct 12, 2008)

However, IIRC, a fixed blade in a sheath on your belt is not considered concealed in CA.


----------



## adamlau (Oct 13, 2008)

That is right, you cannot conceal a fixed blade in CA.


----------



## stockae92 (Oct 14, 2008)

ok, thanks guys for the info


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 16, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> What's the regulation for fixed blade conceal carry in CA?


 
State law may permit open carry of fixed blade knives but you would be wise to check local laws as well to see what the ruling class allowed the untrustworthy masses to have.


----------



## FsTop (Oct 16, 2008)

I think that the events of the last few weeks make it clear why politicians don't want the masses to have guns...


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 16, 2008)

I thought we were talking about knives.

Gun laws are slightly different in CA. Cities cannot preempt state law AFA guns.


----------



## Illum (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't think there is a state that permits concealed carry for fixed blades...I almost landed meself in jail for that


----------



## Lightraven (Oct 16, 2008)

In two cases, one very recently, I've seen men with good sized fixed blades hanging from their belts in urban San Diego.

In the first case, I was off duty at Rubio's restaurant and a bearded male customer in his 20's had a fixed blade on the belt. I had never seen this before, outside a lake/hunting ground.

In the second, I was in uniform at Circle K, and a bearded "biker" type with a ponytail and vest had a full sized fixed blade on his belt. He seemed to be a regular and the cashier knew him.

In neither case did anybody show any overt interest in the knife. I imagine anybody openly carrying a fixed blade knife knows the laws regarding this very well and is willing to deal with any issues that come up. Being a bearded male seems to be a requirement


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 16, 2008)

Open carry of a firearm is perfectly legal in unincorporated areas of CA too. 

But the cops tend to arrest everyone involved first while they are sorting it out.

I open carry a Kabar when I go mtn biking on state land.


----------



## NA8 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lightraven said:


> In two cases, one very recently, I've seen men with good sized fixed blades hanging from their belts in urban San Diego.
> ...
> I had never seen this before, outside a lake/hunting ground.



There has been a dust up between a couple of motorcycle gangs up here in the SF Bay Area recently. A couple of high ranking members have been killed (one for sure, I'm a little fuzzy on the details of the other). I wouldn't be surprised if bikers are wearing bigger knives these days.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Oct 16, 2008)

As long as they are not concealed, carrying fixed bladed knives of any length is legal in California.


----------



## Stillphoto (Oct 16, 2008)

It's a funny state, you can carry a 12 inch fixed blade if its on your waist...but carry that 2 inch fixed blade in your pocket and its best of luck to ya.


----------



## Lightraven (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, I've read a little about outlaw motorcycle gangs and it seems they are most likely to open carry a fixed blade.

The guy I saw at Circle K wasn't patched, so I don't know if he's a 1%er or not.

Regardless, it is a rare sight. 

There was another recent incident in which a Hell's Angel from my working area of San Diego was shot by a federal officer at the Sturgis bike rally. The Angel picked the fight with the fed, but didn't have any weapons that I recall reading about. Their penchant to carry weapons can't help them in a situation like this, even if it is legal in South Dakota.

As far as concealed versus open carry, that goes back to the days when it was considered sneaky and suspicious to hide a weapon instead of openly displaying your armed status. Therefore, open weapons carry is usually less restrictive than concealed. Modern sensibilities makes this seem odd to us, but in a rougher time, it may have made sense.


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 17, 2008)

Once again, check local laws. Open carry will get you in very deep caca in places like LA, SF and Oakland. Additionally, check state and local laws about knives and other weapons in public buildings and schools.


----------



## adamlau (Oct 17, 2008)

Open carry is fine in the City of Los Angeles as long as the blade length is under three inches in length. Otherwise, exemption can be found in Ordinance 162995.


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 17, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Open carry is fine in the City of Los Angeles *as* *long as the blade length is under three inches in length*. Otherwise, exemption can be found in Ordinance 162995.


 
Which is not in agreement with State law hence my insistence that OP should check local laws.


----------



## cernobila (Oct 17, 2008)

Cant imagine what would happen here in NY city if you had a 12" bowie on your hip.......I am only a visitor here and don’t know the details, but I do know that the local LEO's discourage "menacing the public" by showing any evidence of weapon carry......even a pocket clip from a legal folder......

btw, what is the legal situation in CA to do with carrying folders?


----------



## stitch_paradox (Oct 17, 2008)

Stillphoto said:


> It's a funny state, you can carry a 12 inch fixed blade if its on your waist...but carry that 2 inch fixed blade in your pocket and its best of luck to ya.



You got that right! You can never carry a balisong or a switch blade, but if its under 2 inches then its legal. 



> btw, what is the legal situation in CA to do with carrying folders?



You can carry folders in most of the area in California, but then again it's better that you check the local law regarding knife carry as it varies from city to city and counties. Some cities are banning the carry of assisted opening knives now, so you may want to check on that either. Also never have an open folder in your pocket or anywhere in your clothes, because it will land you in jail. 

As for carrying fix blade, I only carry it openly when I go hiking or mountain biking. I don't want any unwanted attention on me and be hassled.

To the OP may I ask why you want to carry a fix blade concealed?


----------



## Stillphoto (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd love to be able to carry my atwood sopt in its sheath in my pocket. I venture to say that I have done that on occasion. It's pretty simple, don't "act a fool" and get in trouble with the law, and there's no reason to worry. If a LEO asks about weapons on your person, mention that you don't have any weapons, but do have a small (pocket) knife in your pocket for opening boxes and whatnot. Regardless of whats said, you've got to let them know it's there.

When I do lawfully carry it, it's attached to my backpack shoulder strap for all to see. I worry more about it getting stolen when I carry it like that.

I carry a folder in my pocket everyday.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Oct 17, 2008)

AFAIK, YMMV, IIRC, etc.

In CA, if you wanted to, you could carry a break-action shotgun over your shoulder, have a large sword strapped to your leg, and have an 18" folder hidden under your jacket. That said, none of those options are very wise. It's illegal to "cause a panic," so if something you're legally doing (like walking around wearing a plaid vest and a furry hat with earflaps while holding an 870 Express, asking passersby if they've seen any ducks) causes a panic, they can get you for that. And even if you don't cause a panic, LEOs might want to have words with you.

I recommend going with an ordinary folder or perhaps an AO. Make sure you know your knife laws, because sometimes authority figures don't. If they want to confiscate something, get a receipt.


----------



## adamlau (Oct 18, 2008)

CA says you can posess any undeployed folder anywhere except for on the grounds of K-12 schools. There are exemptions for employees, of course.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Oct 19, 2008)

adamlau said:


> CA says you can posess any undeployed folder anywhere except for on the grounds of K-12 schools. There are exemptions for employees, of course.




You forgot:
courts
airports
and some government buildings.


----------



## adamlau (Oct 21, 2008)

CA does not specifically address this in the Penal Code as it pertains to knives. The idea is implicit, to be sure, but never directly addressed.


----------



## Robocop (Oct 21, 2008)

As an officer I really hate to say this however I have noticed that many state local codes are worded in a way as to be very vague and open for interpitation....In other words there is always a way to violate someone for something if one is creative enough. On the other hand there is also usually many ways to justify something if the person in question is polite and simply a normal day to day man.....I have used officer discression many times to overlook or maybe a better word would be "consider legal within description of code" for people I have encountered.

Now please understand I am not saying at all to disregard city code however I am saying to know every in and out of the local laws regarding carry. I am also saying that if you are simply a family man out to dinner with the wife and kids and your Benchmade Folder falls from your pocket within site of an officer....well I would hate to think the police there would be harsh enough to consider you in violation......is it really that bad there? However if you were a rebel biker creating a disturbance I would expect the police to use creative interpetation of any laws should you be found with any type knife.

Good luck and it may help to actually visit a local precinct and speak to some of the street officers. Introduce yourself and ask some advice on what the actual street level officers will allow. Most are usually happy to see someone taking the responsibility of actually asking first before assuming.


----------



## stockae92 (Oct 23, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> To the OP may I ask why you want to carry a fix blade concealed?



i carry a folder in my bag everyday. i was just wondering if i could have a small fixed blade, throw it in the bag in place of the folder. 

folder works just fine for me. i wanted to see if there's a reason (a.k.a. excuse) for me to get a small fixed blade


----------



## TMorita (Oct 24, 2008)

Guy's Dropper said:


> As long as they are not concealed, carrying fixed bladed knives of any length is legal in California.


 
Ummm...maybe you should read this thread:

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showpost.php?pid/488701/

Toshi


----------



## dano (Oct 25, 2008)

TMorita said:


> Ummm...maybe you should read this thread:
> 
> http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showpost.php?pid/488701/
> 
> Toshi



That KF thread is almost 100% INCORRECT.

In summary, 

-there is no FIXED blade length limit in California's Penal Code (PC 12020 et. al.)

-Switchblades and Bali's with blades over 2 inches are misdemeanors (PC 653k)

-There is no limit on manual folder blade length, nor is a closed folder concealed considered a "dirk or "dagger" (PC 12020 et. al.)

-Schools. These are confusing, as it's different for public and private institutions as well as the grades of instruction (kindergarten, 1-12, university level, etc). In summary, and dirk/dagger with a blade greater than 2.5" or a locking blade knife is considered a "wobbler" if possessed on school grounds. A wobbler is an offense that can be charged as a felony or misdemeanor. As arrested, it will be charged as a felony. (PC 626.10--review it all). I'd suggest not bringing any bladed instruments onto school grounds.

-Counties and Municipalities can also create their own laws, which are charged as misdemeanors. Cities and Counties CANNOT create ordinances that can be charged as felonies.


I'd suggest reviewing the appropriate codes and sections, as the above information is for informational purposes only, and does not constitute nor imply any legal advice.


----------



## TMorita (Oct 26, 2008)

dano said:


> That KF thread is almost 100% INCORRECT.
> 
> In summary,
> 
> ...


 
I think you're right...I couldn't find the appropriate section in the state laws for that info either. It must be a local thing.

The other discussion of Cali knife laws here agrees with you:

http://www.kuntaosilat.net/Laws.htm

Toshi


----------



## adamlau (Oct 27, 2008)

Aside from employee and law enforcement exemptions, no blades over 2.5" on K-12 grounds and no fixed blades over 2.5" on college and university campuses.


----------



## NA8 (Oct 30, 2008)

adamlau said:


> ...and no fixed blades over 2.5" on college and university campuses.



Just checked one of my rather blunt table knives in the kitchen (not a steak knive) and it's blade is 3.75". Wonder what they use in the school cafeteria. 

Now that I think about it, that knife might have come from my old college cafeteria. :devil:


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Nov 13, 2008)

TMorita said:


> Ummm...maybe you should read this thread:
> 
> http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showpost.php?pid/488701/
> 
> Toshi


Much of that is false. I've read the actual laws themselves. And they don't say anything about much of those claims. For instance:

6. Knives may not be carried in an automobile unless they are being transported directly or if there are documents present to overrule this law at that time.

So... I'm not allowed to carry a 2in folder in my glove box? Give me a break.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Nov 13, 2008)

Guy's Dropper said:


> Much of that is false. I've read the actual laws themselves. And they don't say anything about much of those claims. For instance:
> 
> 6. Knives may not be carried in an automobile unless they are being transported directly or if there are documents present to overrule this law at that time.
> 
> So... I'm not allowed to carry a 2in folder in my glove box? Give me a break.



I think that applies to a fixed blade. If I'm not mistaken, in my city (CA city) a fixed blade can't be carried inside a car specially in reach of the driver or passenger.


----------

